# Reparación de Modem CANTV Huawei smartax mt882a



## edwardjoanmedina (Ene 10, 2017)

Foro de Electrónica estoy reparando varios módems CANTV Huawei smartax mt882a blanco que tienen el diodo dañado, en cada modems el diodo que esta dañado es el que va cerca del conector  RJ11, en la tarjeta es Diodo 1, a un modem para probar le coloque un Diodo 1N4148 es un diodo de alta velocidad pero no se si compatible con este equipo que estoy reparando como es un equipo de telecomunicaciones, debe haber varios diodos de uso para equipos de telecomunicaciones si me pueden decir el modelo con su código apropiado para estos equipos. 


Adjunto una foto de como soldé el diodo cerca del conector RJ11.


----------



## temelectronica (Mar 7, 2017)

Los terminales del diodo esta conectado directamente a la linea? Este diodo sirve para la aplicacion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2017)

Si está en paralelo con la línea, es un protector bidireccional de tension


----------



## Hectormec (Feb 9, 2018)

Buenas, quisiera saber si ese dio do te sirvio o no ?


----------



## mcrven (Feb 9, 2018)

edwardjoanmedina dijo:


> Foro de Electrónica estoy reparando varios módems CANTV Huawei smartax mt882a blanco que tienen el diodo dañado, en cada modems el diodo que esta dañado es el que va cerca del conector  RJ11, en la tarjeta es Diodo 1, a un modem para probar le coloque un Diodo 1N4148 es un diodo de alta velocidad pero no se si compatible con este equipo que estoy reparando como es un equipo de telecomunicaciones, debe haber varios diodos de uso para equipos de telecomunicaciones si me pueden decir el modelo con su código apropiado para estos equipos.
> 
> 
> Adjunto una foto de como soldé el diodo cerca del conector RJ11.



Si observamos detenidamente la imagen, nos daremos cuenta que el símbolo del diodo marcado en la pcb, corresponde a un diodo Shottky. El 1N4148 no es Shottky.
Parece ser un diodo de protección. En cuyo caso, retirado de la PCB, el modem debería funcionar. Desde luego que con el correspondiente riesgo, pero solo sería para comprobar, hasta tanto se instale el diodo de remplazo.


----------

